# H1-B Sponsorship



## JamesBeamish (Jan 2, 2009)

I recently visited Los Angeles and with thoughts of moving abroad already in my mind it has just confirmed what i want.

I'm 21 finished school at 18 and i have worked for LloydsTSB for four years in three different roles including Customer Services, Procedures Writing and in my current role as Case Handler/Letter Writer. I am looking to move as soon as possible and was wondering if any one had any ideas of the companys that may sponsor me or any other ways for me to find a job in Los Angeles.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JamesBeamish said:


> I recently visited Los Angeles and with thoughts of moving abroad already in my mind it has just confirmed what i want.
> 
> I'm 21 finished school at 18 and i have worked for LloydsTSB for four years in three different roles including Customer Services, Procedures Writing and in my current role as Case Handler/Letter Writer. I am looking to move as soon as possible and was wondering if any one had any ideas of the companys that may sponsor me or any other ways for me to find a job in Los Angeles.


Read through employer sponsored visas on the site of USCIS. It will answer all you questions. Unless you can transfer internally an employer will not and cannot sponsor a visa with your given qualifications.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JamesBeamish said:


> I recently visited Los Angeles and with thoughts of moving abroad already in my mind it has just confirmed what i want.
> 
> I'm 21 finished school at 18 and i have worked for LloydsTSB for four years in three different roles including Customer Services, Procedures Writing and in my current role as Case Handler/Letter Writer. I am looking to move as soon as possible and was wondering if any one had any ideas of the companys that may sponsor me or any other ways for me to find a job in Los Angeles.


Your employment skills will not secure you a visa.


----------



## JamesBeamish (Jan 2, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Your employment skills will not secure you a visa.


What would i need to do to be able to live in Los Angeles then?
Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JamesBeamish said:


> What would i need to do to be able to live in Los Angeles then?
> Thanks


An American wife would be the obvious answer with nothing else to go on. But she can come from anywhere, even Kansas!


----------



## JamesBeamish (Jan 2, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> An American wife would be the obvious answer with nothing else to go on. But she can come from anywhere, even Kansas!


I'm currently looking at It courses including programming and JAVA would the microsoft qualifications help


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JamesBeamish said:


> I'm currently looking at It courses including programming and JAVA would the microsoft qualifications help


Not much. Run of the mill coders brought over to sweat shops require a degree (or 16 years experience in lieu!), come mainly from a place where people aren't called James, and are subject to an annual lottery that closes the day after it opens. If you can get higher up the IT tree in the UK, I'd say the commonest method was company transfer. Here, you don't need the degree. As a 10-year plan, it might work. If you're looking to come this year, it's not really a starter.


----------

